# Will This Work On New xBox?



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if this will work for the new xbox?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290628101874

Mine might be totally knackered, so just incase, I'm gonna get a data cable so I have one ready should I go out and buy a new xBox 

This is the xBox I'm looking at http://www.game.co.uk/en/xbox-360-2...=20&categoryIdentifier=10471&sortBy=PRICE_ASC


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Cant help on the data cable side. that looks the best deal for sole unit, also may be worth looking at this...

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/xbox-360-250gb-matt-black-forza-4-fifa-12-12-months-xbox-live-for-184-98-amazon-1101654

if you had the games trade them in un opened get some money back??


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I only want a console, and also have a £20 Game voucher that SWMBO's mother got me for my Birthday, so will only be £140 instead of £160 

I think the cable should work. I keep reading the ad and it says not for xbox slim, but surely that means the hard drive. I've I search for a Xbox Slim Hard Drive Transfer Cable they look different. So it must work surely.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

You can use that cable to transfer data from an old style Xbox drive to the new slim console. But I don't believe that is the genuine MS cable after reading through it so I wouldn't take the chance on losing data. game and hmv also sell the transfer cable which comes with the disc too


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

or just use a usb pen, cheaper you just may need to do a couple of transfers depending on how much you have


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I have TB portable hard drive. But how would i get data onto it? My current xbox has rrod....


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

havent done it on an xbox which has rrod, i did it when i upgraded to a new one. 

anyone else you know who you can swap xbox with for half an hour to transfer it across from an xbox that is working


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

if you cant access your data due to RROD and havent got access to another xbox to put your hardrive onto to swap the data. There is a way of making your old hardrive usable in the new style xbox.

See this link:






or as mentioned, i used a pen drive. Only thing is, the xbox will format it, so make sure there is nothing on it you want!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Might just get the cheap eBay cable then


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

-Mat- said:


> Might just get the cheap eBay cable then


cheap ebay cable will work a treat if you ask me.

And its alot easier, i've still gotta buy one to do the rest of mine, just CBA!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

LOL

TBH, I've never had a problem with anything off ebay. I've bought additional Phone Charges, Laptop Power Cables, DigiCam leads etc....


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

The mrs got me this for Christmas http://www.game.co.uk/en/xbox-360-3...uteValue1=4294967272&sortBy=MOST_POPULAR_DESC

Love it, makes some funky sounds when you switch it on and open the draw, I borrowed a data cable from my brother in law which looks identicle to the one you've linked Mat, it took about 10/15 mins to transfer everything over from my elite console.


----------

